# Mule hide vs dura last



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

I AM WORKING ON CONVINCING A CLIENT TO GO WITH mULE hIDE AND AM SEARCHING FOR DOCUMENTS OR OPINIONS ON WHY IT IS A BETTER PRODUCT THAN DURA LAST....


----------

